# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Menetkö pummilla?

## Tulkku

Hei.

Kädet sydämille  :Shocked:  

T:Tulkku

----------


## ultrix

Tunnustan, muutaman kerran olen mennyt.

Yläasteella tuli muutama kerta tavallaan mentyä bussilla kun matkakortista oli saldo loppu eikä ollut käteistä millä maksaa. Vetosin kuskin tunteisiin ja tämä päästi istumaan kun lupasin ladata korttini.

Sen jälkeen, viime vuoden Assyillä kuljin tyttöystävän kanssa muutaman kerran Pasila-Helsinki-väliä pummilla. Istuimme kuitenkin lipunmyyntivaunussa, mutta konnari kysyi ainoastaan muutaman kerran että haluammeko ostaa lippuja (jolloin tietenkin ostimme). Pari kertaa konnari ei edes ehtinyt meidän kohdallemme tarkistamaan lippuja kun olimme jo Fredrikassa.

Tämän jälkeen olen kyllä ostanut aina lipun kulkiessani julkisilla. =)

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Lapsena ja teini-ikäisenä on tullut mentyä mutta ei säännöllisesti. Kavereiden yllyttämänä lähinnä. 

Aikuisena olen saattanut epähuomiossa nousta kyytiin leimaamatta korttia, tai jossain ulkomaisessa kaupungissa, jossa en ole tienyt mistä lippuja saa ostaa. 

Yhteen aikaan mulla oli työpaikka Kirkkonummella  eli VR:n C-vyöhykkeellä, ja asuin Helsingissä, ja matkalippuina käytin seutukuukausilippua + erillistä VR:n C-vyöhykkeen kuukausilippua, vaikka se on VR:n sääntöjen vastaista. Katsoin että kiinnijäämisen riski on häviävä pieni, koska minulla oli matkaliput kaikille niille maksuvyöhykkeille jolla kuljin junalla.  Jos olisin jäänyt kiinni, en olisi suoralta kädeltä maksanut sakkoja vaan olisin vaatinut ratkaisua oikeusteitse. Voiko sellaista rangaista jolla on voimassaolevat matkaliput koko matkalle? En usko että VR voittaisi sellaista oikeudenkäyntiä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 738

Joskus nuorempana, kun piti päästä useita kertoja kesässä Suomenlinnaan, tuli tuota harrastettua jonkin verran. Suokin lautoissa, kun en ole vuosien varrella vielä kertaakaan bongannut tarkastajaa.

Sittemmin luopunut tuostakin paheesta. Jokainen pummilla matkustaja edistää käyttämänsä yhteyden lakkauttamista enkä enää hyväksy minkäänlaista vilppiä oli kyse sitten pummilla matkustamisesta tai siitä että työssä käyvä ihminen matkustaa kaverinsa opiskelijalipulla luottaen ettei tarkastaja kysy opiskelijakorttia. Tässä taannoinhan taisi lehdissä olla tuo summa, joka noihin pummeihin menee vuodessa, ja summa oli aika hirvittävä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Aikalipulla matkustava ei voi mennä pummilla.

No voi tietysti, jos ylittää vaikka YTV-alueen kunnanrajan, eikä ole seutuaikaa. Kerran menin pummilla, mutta oikeastaan en, koska kuski antoi luvan. Matkustin Otaniemeen 550:llä, ja minulla oli vain Hesan aikaa. Kysyin, voinko ostaa jatkoksi Espoon kertalipun. En voinut, kun enää ei ole "upgrade"-optiota. Minun olisi pitänyt jäädä bussista pois, kävellä rajan yli ja nousta seuraavalla pysäkillä seuraavaan vuoroon. Kuljettajalla oli järki päässä, eikä hän kiusannut ASIAKASTA (huom, ei matkustajaa tai rahtia) tällaisella.

Myönnän kyllä, että pari kertaa on sattunut, että aika on päättynyt, enkä ole muistanut vaan mennyt vaan. Matkakortin huono puoli on, ettei kotona näe, onko aika voimassa.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Kuljettajalla oli järki päässä, eikä hän kiusannut ASIAKASTA (huom, ei matkustajaa tai rahtia) tällaisella.


Onko se asiakkaan kiusaamista, jos myyjä vaatii tuotteesta sille määritellyn hinnan? Ei kaupassakaan myyjä kiusaa asiakasta, jos ei suostu antamaan 50% alennusta.

----------


## edsel

Kuljettajan tulee tehdä niin kuin on käsketty, koska hän on vain töissä. Ja järjestelmä on suunniteltu sillä tavalla, joka on järjestelmän kannalta oikein.

Asiakas on kuitenkin asiakas. Hänellä on omat mielipiteet ja oma kokemus - ja vaihtoehtoja.

Jos asiakas kokee tilanteen kiusaamiseksi, jotain on pielessä. Suunnittelijoiden mielestä asiakas on tietenkin väärässä. Ja sitten ihmetellään kun henkilöautoliikenteen suosio kasvaa.

----------


## JE

Niin. Lippujärjestelmän järkevyys on ensimmäinen ehto sille, että joukkoliikenne toimii. Ehkä kahden vyöhykkeen järjestelmä Helsingin seudulla ei ole yksinomaan järkevä ratkaisu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kerran menin pummilla, mutta oikeastaan en, koska kuski antoi luvan


Tuli mieleen että on tullut mentyä kanssa kuskin luvalla pummilla. Silloin kun pk-seudulla oli vielä pahviset kuukausikortit, jätin joskus kortin uusimatta siitä päivästä lähtien kun vanha päättyi, koska silloin hävisi aina yhden päivän, verrattuna siihen että osti uuden kortin vasta seuraavana aamuna. Ongelma oli siinä että kotiani lähin R-kiska avasi vasta klo 900, joten mun oli pakko päästä töihin vanhentuneella lipulla, ja usein pääsinkin, kun  lupasin kuljettajalle että ostan heti lipun kun pääsen perille, ja niin ostinkin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## SD202

Tunnustan! Matkustin taannoin pummilla Koivukylästä Tikkurilaan aamuruuhkassa. Syy oli se, että olin antanut matkakortin aikalatauksen kulua umpeen. Aamulla ei Koivukylässä ainakaan minun tietääkseni ollut mikään latauspiste avoinna eikä asemallakaan ole lippuautomaattia. Niinpä sitten matkustin junalla Tikkurilaan, jossa latasin automaatilla seutuaikaa kortilleni. Tavallaan en siis matkustanut pummilla, sillä seutukausi alkoi heti latauspäivästä. Tiedä sitten, olisiko mahdollinen lipuntarkastaja uskonut selitystäni Koivukylä-Tikkurila -välillä...

Olen pummilla matkustamista vastaan ja valitettavasti pummilla matkustamisesta näyttää tulleen monille elämäntapa. Auttaisiko tähän ongelmaan sitten se, että lipuntarkastajat olisivat muuten siviilivaatteissa, mutta kiinnittäisivät vaunuun noustuaan "arvomerkkinsä" näkyvälle paikalle vaatteisiinsa. Saattaisi äkkinäinen vaunuista poistuminen vähentyä. Ainakin monessa Saksan kaupungissa lipuntarkastajat ovat ilman univormua.

----------


## kuukanko

> Auttaisiko tähän ongelmaan sitten se, että lipuntarkastajat olisivat muuten siviilivaatteissa, mutta kiinnittäisivät vaunuun noustuaan "arvomerkkinsä" näkyvälle paikalle vaatteisiinsa.


Ainakin joskus 90-luvulla HKL piti tarkastuksia siviilivaatteissa. Vaunun lähdettyä liikkeelle tarkastajat ottivat esiin tarkastuspassinsa ja aloittivat tarkastuksen. Syyksi siviilitarkastusten loppumiselle sanottiin, että ne lisäsivät huomattavasti tarkastajiin kohdistunutta väkivaltaa.

----------


## KMT

Noh pari kertaa. Olin lukiossa vielä ylimääräisesti syksyyn ja sitten olisi pitänyt maksaa se neljänkympin omavastuu. Ja sitten pari kertaa en jaksanut mennä omalla autolla... 

Muuten olen maksanut tunnollisesti.

----------


## kal_luppi

Eipä paljoa tarvitse pummilla matkustaa, kun itse ajelen sellaista..   :Wink:

----------


## moxu

Helsingin joukkoliikenteen lippuvalikoimassa olisi totisesti toivomisen varaa. Nykyään löytyy vain ylihinnoiteltuja lyhytkestoisia lippuja ja kausia, joita sitten pitääkin ostaa suhteellisen paljon kerralla, ettei pitkiin aikoihin tarvitse. Itselläni on ollut tapana ostaa kautta korkeintaan pari kertaa vuodessa, joulun jälkeen vanhalla hinnalla johonkin maalis-huhtikuulle ja myöhäissyksyllä jouluun asti. 
Tänä vuonna fillarointikausi jatkui hieman paria viime vuotta pidempään ja olen vasta parin viime viikon aikana ylipäätään joutunut joukkoliikenteen armoille. Tässä vaiheessa ei kannata ostaa kautta, koska on sen verran monta päivää, jolloin en joukkoliikennettä tarvitse. Joulun jälkeen teen sen kuitenkin. Parista pysäkkivälistä spårassa en ole viitsinyt maksaa, varsinkaan jos olen jo aiemmin samana päivänä ostanut hinta-laatusuhteeltaan yhtä naurettavan kännykkälipun.

Niin, että vastaan tuon alimman vaihtoehdon mukaan.

Lääkkeeni pummilla matkaamisen vähentämiseksi olisi lippujen hintojen raju järkeistäminen. Esim: 1 euro=1 tunti, 2 euroa=3 tuntia ja 3 euroa=24 tuntia. Kun lippujen hinnat olisivat inhimilliset, köyhätkin sekä pystyisivät että viitsisivät maksaa ne. Kustannuksien peittämiseksi perittäköön lantsareilta tietulleja, jos haluavat tulla Stadiin autoillaan.

----------


## ultrix

No, HKL:n henk.koht. kausilippu 30 päivälle on aikuiselle noin neljä euroa halvempi kuin TKL:n 30 päivän kausi ja sille saa muutenkin melko paljon parempaa vastinetta. Kausilipun ostaminen puoleksi vuodeksi kerrallaan ei välttämättä ole aina järkevää, mutta jos tietää tiettyyn päivämäärään asti kulkevansa julkisilla päivittäin, on siinä kyllä järkeä.

Hintojen 'järkeistämiseen' vaadittaisiin subvention nostoa, joka tuskin on maailman helpoin urakka. Sitä ennen kannattaa ostaa arvoa sille matkakortille, jos ei päivittäin julkisilla kulje. Tämä tulee 40 c halvemmaksi per matka kuin kertalippujen varassa matkustaminen, spårassa jopa 65 c halvemmaksi. (käytän v. 2006 hintoja)

----------


## moxu

Kausihinnat ovatkin asialliset, tarkoitin nimenomaan noita lyhyemmän ajan voimassa olevia lippuja, joiden hinnastossa olisi viilaamisen varaa.

Sitäpaitsi juuri kausilippujen kohtuulliset hinnat mahdollistavat kaikille avoimen joukkoliikenteen. Kautta ostamalla on myös työttömillä, eläkeläisillä, opiskelijoilla ja muuten taloudellisesti ei-balanssoituneilla ihmisillä mahdollisuus käyttää joukkoliikennepalveluita.

Edellistä kommenttiani ei missään tapauksessa pidä tulkita siten, että hyväksyisin pummilla matkustamisen. On vain asioita, jotka eivät oikeustajuuni mahdu -kuten esim.Vantaan ns.kaupunki, jonka puolelle matkattaessa pitää suorittaa huima lisähinta yhdestä vaivaisesta pysäkkivälistä... (nimim.ainoan sakkoni olen saanut Malminkartanon ja Myyrmäen välillä Stadin lipulla kulkiessani)

----------


## ultrix

> Kausihinnat ovatkin asialliset, tarkoitin nimenomaan noita lyhyemmän ajan voimassa olevia lippuja, joiden hinnastossa olisi viilaamisen varaa.
> 
> Sitäpaitsi juuri kausilippujen kohtuulliset hinnat mahdollistavat kaikille avoimen joukkoliikenteen. Kautta ostamalla on myös työttömillä, eläkeläisillä, opiskelijoilla ja muuten taloudellisesti ei-balanssoituneilla ihmisillä mahdollisuus käyttää joukkoliikennepalveluita.


Anteeksi, tulkitsin vähän väärin. Lyhyen ajan lippujen hintoja voisi kyllä hilata alemmas, tosin tähän vaaditaan edelleen kaupungin subventiota.




> Edellistä kommenttiani ei missään tapauksessa pidä tulkita siten, että hyväksyisin pummilla matkustamisen. On vain asioita, jotka eivät oikeustajuuni mahdu -kuten esim.Vantaan ns.kaupunki, jonka puolelle matkattaessa pitää suorittaa huima lisähinta yhdestä vaivaisesta pysäkkivälistä... (nimim.ainoan sakkoni olen saanut Malminkartanon ja Myyrmäen välillä Stadin lipulla kulkiessani)


Niin no, ilmeisesti johonkin se raja on vedettävä, vaikka nykyään kuntarajat tuntuvatkin melko keinotekoisilta. Koko YTV-alueen lippu Helsingin lipun hinnalla olisi minusta, potentiaalisesta asiakkaasta, aika hyvä parannus nykytilanteeseen, mutta ainakin minä otan mieluummin kuntarajat kuin kilometritaksan kustannusperusteeksi kaupunkialueella liikkumisesta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Niin no, ilmeisesti johonkin se raja on vedettävä, vaikka nykyään kuntarajat tuntuvatkin melko keinotekoisilta. Koko YTV-alueen lippu Helsingin lipun hinnalla olisi minusta, potentiaalisesta asiakkaasta, aika hyvä parannus nykytilanteeseen, mutta ainakin minä otan mieluummin kuntarajat kuin kilometritaksan kustannusperusteeksi kaupunkialueella liikkumisesta.


Kuntarajat ovat minusta huono ja keinotekoinen peruste. Ne eivät vastaa seudun toimintaa. Miksi työmatkan Etelä-Espoosta Helsinkiin pitää olla 2 kertaa niin kallis kuin yhtä lyhyt matka Itä-Helsingistä keskustaan. Ja mitähän tämä asia vaikuttaa Länsiväylän kulkumuoto-osuuteen?

Kuntarajoista tuksin päästään niin kauan, kun Helsinki ja YTV eivät pääse yhteisymmärrykseen seudullisesta joukkoliikenteen hoidosta. Helsingin näkökulmasta kysymys lienee kiristyksestä länsimetron kanssa. Sillä jos se rakennettaisiin, Helsinginkin olisi pakko suostua yhteistyöhön YTV:n kanssa - ainakin jos nykyistä lakia noudatetaan.

Antero

----------


## SD202

Nostetaanpas tämäkin aihe naftaliinista, kun en oikein keksi sopivampaakaan viestiketjua tämänpäiväiselle havainnolleni...

Tänään kuljin K-junalla Koivukylästä Pasilaan ja Ratahallintokeskuksen tarkastajat aloittivat työnsä Koivukylästä lähdön jälkeen. Osastossa jossa istuin, sai neljä matkustajaa "pikavoiton". En usko että tämä oli mikään epänormaali tulos eli matkalippujen tarkastaminen näyttää olevan ihan aiheellista. Tosin eihän noilla pikavoitoilla mitenkään paikata sitä vajetta, jonka pummilla matkustavat aiheuttavat lipputuloihin. Täytyy vain toivoa, että tuollaisia ratsioita tulisi jatkossakin.

----------


## Antero Alku

En voi kuin ihmetellä tätä parkua pummilla matkustamisesta, jos asian hyväksi ei tehdä mitään.

Elämäni ensimmäinen lipputarkastus pk-seudulla osui kohdalle pari viikkoa sitten. Toivotin tarkastajalle, että haluaisin nähdä heitä useamminkin.

Ulkomailla matkustaessani olen kohdannut tarkastajia melkein joka reissulla. Monasti enemmän kuin kerran. Olen ulkomailla 1-2 kertaa vuodessa ja kerralla noin viikon.

Lisäksi tarkastukset ovat vähän toiseen tyyliin kuin täällä. Pari esimerkkiä:

Wienissä tarkastajat olivat metron sisäänkäynnin ovien sisäpuolella katutasossa. Porukkaa oli tarpeeksi, jokainen matkustaja tarkastettiin. Toimintaa vahvistivat ulkopuolella poliisit siltä varalta, että joku aikoi karata.

Strasbourgissa ryhmässä oli jäseniä 2 kertaa vaunun ovien määrä. Ensin katsottiin ne, jotka tulivat ulos. Sitten vaunun ovet kiinni ja käytiin läpi sisällä olijat. Liputtomat talutettiin tarkastuksen jälkeen vaunusta ulos ja laput hoidettiin pysäkillä. Operaatio vei aikaa alle minuutin.

Jos liputtomia matkustaa nyt jonkun kolmen miljoonan arvosta vuodessa HKL:llä, luulisi tuolla arvolla olevan kannattavaa palkata edellä mainittuun tapaan tehoryhmiä. On oletettavaa, että kaikki pummit eivät suinkaan siirry lippujen ostajiksi, vaan kävelijöiksi, joten tuotto ei koskaan voi olla pummit x lipun hinta.

Mutta onko niin, että poliittista halua pummilla matkustamisen lopettamiseen ei olekaan? Onko joku kuitenkin sitä mieltä, että joukkoliikenteen tulee leikkiä sosiaalitoimistoa, josta avustuksia saa asiakkaan oman tarveharkinnan perusteella?

Antero

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Lisäksi tarkastukset ovat vähän toiseen tyyliin kuin täällä.


Oslossa lippuja tarkastettiin myös varsin näkyvästi. Aamuruuhkassa jokainen keskustaan saapuva raitiovaunu tarkastettiin Storgatalla. Vaunu pysähtyi hieman ennen pysäkkiä ja viisi-kuusi tarkastajaa nousi vaunuun etuovesta vartijoiden samalla katsoen ulkopuolelta, että muista ovista ei kukaan poistu paikalta. Paperityöt liputta matkustaneiden kanssa hoidettiin kadun varteen pysäköidyssä linja-autossa. 

Tarkastus viivästytti vaunuja puolesta minuutista minuuttiin. Tarkastustoimintaa tuli katseltua hostellin ikkunasta parikymmentä minuuttia ja miltei joka vaunusta löytyi liputtomia matkustajia. Pientä haittaahan tarkastustoiminta aiheutti normaalille liikenteelle, mutta se oli ainakin kattavaa.

----------


## SD202

> Ulkomailla matkustaessani olen kohdannut tarkastajia melkein joka reissulla. Monasti enemmän kuin kerran. Olen ulkomailla 1-2 kertaa vuodessa ja kerralla noin viikon.


Samaan ilmiöön olen minäkin törmännyt Keski-Euroopassa. Lipuntarkastuksia tuntuu olevan useammin kuin täällä. Toisaalta Keski-Euroopassa käydessä tulee jostain kumman syystä kuljettua julkisilla kulkuneuvoilla todella paljon, joten ehkä sekin vaikuttaa lipuntarkastajien bongaamiseen...




> Pientä haittaahan tarkastustoiminta aiheutti normaalille liikenteelle, mutta se oli ainakin kattavaa.


Tästä tulikin mieleeni, että pikavoiton saaneet syyttävät toisinaan lipuntarkastajia "matkustajien kiusaamisesta" yms. Sen sijaan ne matkustajat, joiden matkalippu on ollut kunnossa, eivät valita yhtään mitään siitä että heitä on esimerkiksi vaivattu turhaan tjsp. Kumma juttu.  :Wink:

----------


## Safka

Itse äänestykseen vastasin "Silloin tällöin satunnaisesti mutta enimmäkseen maksan" mikä tarkoittaa, että maksan vähintään periaatteen vuoksi matkani mutta nykyisin ei-pääkaupunkiseutulaisena saatan kyllä yhden pysäkinvälin matkat tehdä yhteiskunnan turvin  se kun on niin julmetun helppoa! Tällä haavaa ei taida olla matkakortilla arvoa sentin vertaa mutta ehkä tilanne muuttuu, jos Kirkkonummi liittyy seutuun.

Mutta ihmetyksen aihetta VR:n lähiliikenteestä: n. ½ vuoden aikana, jonka olen satunnaisesti matkustanut Kirkkonummen-Hgin väliä junitse, olen kolme (3) kertaa saanut kondarilta (d:llä) ei-oota koska lipunmyyntilaite on ollut rikki. Onko tuo normaali käytäntö VR:llä? Eikö mitään pahvilippuvarasysteemiä ole?
Mitä tulee lipuntarkastajiin, VR:llä en ole törmännyt heihin kertaakaan, YTV:lla yhden kerran (n. 10 vuotta sitten) ja ja jos suhteutetaan HKL/VR/YTV-volyymit sekä oma matkustustapani niin ei HKL:lla sen tiheämpään lie tarkastuksia ollut. Hävetkööt.

----------


## Koala

Onko noita smurffeja kuinka monta? Minulta on taidettu lippu tarkastaa 1,5v sisään joku 6 kertaa, joskus menee kyllä usko kun käyttää spåraa joka päivä ja 2 kuukauteen ei smurffeja näe.

Mikäs sen mukavempaa kun smurffi piippaa matkakortin ja kiittää, ja edessä istuva selittää naama punaisena kuinka juuri tänään unohtui ostaa lippu   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## moxu

> Suokin lautoissa, kun en ole vuosien varrella vielä kertaakaan bongannut tarkastajaa.


Minulla taas on tuolta reitiltä täysin päinvastainen kokemus. Olin kerran huoltolautta ms.Ehrensvärdin ainoa jalankulkijamatkustaja (autokuskithan pääsevät, tai pääsivät ainakin silloin, autonsa kuljetusmaksulla, jonka kontrollointi ei kuulu HKL:n tarkastajille, vaan lauttahenkilökunnalle) ja kyydissä oli peräti neljä smurffia, jotka sitten kimpassa hyökkäsivät kimppuuni heti lautan lähdettyä. Lippuni oli tietysti kunnossa -sillä kertaa. Täkkärin ilme oli ainakin lievästi huvittunut...

----------


## Eira

Vaikka käyn vain satunnaisesti Hesassa, ovat tarkastajat osuneet kohdalle ainakin kolmasti: kerran ratikka kasissa, kerran kympillä, ja kerran Sörkän metroasemalla.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Kuljen kouluun Helsingistä Espooseen, joten "joudun" ostamaan kortille kautta. Seutulippu on opiskelijalle nykyään halpa, maksan vain n. 40 euroa/kk. Noh... Olenpas muutaman kerran kävellyt Sörnäisten ja Matinkylän väliä rahapulan vuoksi. Kesäisin kävelen pitkiäkin matkoja, koska kertalipun hinta on mielestäni kohtuuton. Pummilla en edes viitsi kulkea, koska tässä on oiva tilaisuus pitää kuntoa yllä.

Sattuipa kerran kuitenkin tapaus, joka sai pitkäksi aikaa kulkemaan jalkapatikassa. Juoksin Puotilan metroasemalla metroon, jonka kuulin tulevan portaitten yläpäässä. Metroon ehdittyäni näpyttelin kännykkään lipun tilauksen. Itäkeskuksessa vaunuun astui tarkastajat. Ojensin kännykkäni, jolloin tarkastajat alkoivat kyselemään henkilötunnusta. Hetken ihmeteltyäni tajusin, että minua pidettiin pummilla matkustajana.

Säälittävää toimintaa smurffeilta. Rahapulasta toivuttuani jatkoin taas metrolla kulkemista. Tapaus ei kuitenkaan koskaan unohdu. Teinpähän asiasta HKL:lle valituksenkin. Vastineessa he kertasivat tilanteen tapahtumat. Ikäänkuin en olisi itse ollut paikalla ja tiennyt asiakaspalvelun virkailijaa paremmin. Otteet kovenee, mutta palveluhenkisyyden kustannuksella.

----------


## Koala

> Metroon ehdittyäni näpyttelin kännykkään lipun tilauksen. Itäkeskuksessa vaunuun astui tarkastajat. Ojensin kännykkäni, jolloin tarkastajat alkoivat kyselemään henkilötunnusta. Hetken ihmeteltyäni tajusin, että minua pidettiin pummilla matkustajana.


Nyt en kyllä ihan tajunnut, siis eikö se lippu tullut vai mitäh?

----------


## vristo

En mene pummilla; ihan periaatteen vuoksi. 

Mikään tässä maailmassa ei ole ilmaista, ei edes joukkoliikenne ja se on kaikesta purnauksesta/itkusta huolimatta edelleen halpaa lystiä. Ainakin minulla on siihen hyvin varaa  :Very Happy:  .




> Säälittävää toimintaa smurffeilta.


Ei vaan työtään tekivät. Porttirahastus olisi aivan paikallaan metrossa, niin väärinkäsityksiä ei pääsisi syntymään.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Nyt en kyllä ihan tajunnut, siis eikö se lippu tullut vai mitäh?


Lippu tuli kyllä. Ja kyllähän minäkin tiedän, mitä varten ne keltaiset viivat on lattiaan maalattu. Ja tiedän, mitä varten niissä keltaisissa viivoissa lukee, että matka pitää maksaa ennen laiturialueelle menoa. En kyllä olettanut, että muutamasta metristä saa satikutia nykyään. Muistan vielä muutama vuosi sitten käyneen niin, että on jäänyt kymmenen matkan lippu leimaamatta. Mutta ei hätää: Ystävällinen tarkastaja on leimannut sen. Ja napisematta. Sitä palvelua minä vähän kaipaan.

Onhan joukkoliikenne halpaa. Mutta joka kuukausi opintotuesta on maksettava vuokra, kännykkälasku, ruoka jne. Rahaa ei sen jälkeen tilillä ole. 40 euroa tuntuu silloin suurelta.

Itse olen myös porttirahastuksen kannalla. Tukholmassa olen huomannut niiden toimivuuden. Vaikka kyllä se suututtaa, kun kuulee metron äänen alhaalla ja samaan aikaan vilauttelee korttiaan portille. Yllätyin Sörnäisten metroaseman porttien nopeudesta. Tukholman pahvilippujen magneettinauha ei aina toimi, mutta Sörnäisissä on pelannut mainiosti.

----------


## tkp

> En kyllä olettanut, että muutamasta metristä saa satikutia nykyään.


ööö, siis hyppäsit metron kyytiin Puotilasta, tarkastajat tulivat kyytiin Itäkeskuksesta eikä sinulla silloin ollut voimassa olevaa lippua? Kyllä siinä on välimatkaa vähän enemmän kuin muutama metri....

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> ööö, siis hyppäsit metron kyytiin Puotilasta, tarkastajat tulivat kyytiin Itäkeskuksesta eikä sinulla silloin ollut voimassa olevaa lippua? Kyllä siinä on välimatkaa vähän enemmän kuin muutama metri....


Kertauksen vuoksi vielä: Tilasin lipun metrossa sen ollessa lähdössä Puotilan metroasemalta. Eli heti kun olin ehtinyt metroon. Lippu tuli heti ja oli voimassa tasan siitä hetkestä lähtien. Mutta voimassa olevaa lippua ei ollut siinä vaiheessa, kun vielä olin juoksussa metroon.

Ei siis mitään vakavaa hyvät ihmiset. Jäi vain harmittamaan, kun en malttanut tilata lippua ja jäädä odottamaan seuraavaa metroa.

----------


## ultrix

Kertaa vielä, jouduitko maksamaan sakon? Ihme jos smurffit olivat niin tarkkoja tuon kanssa, että katsoivat aikataulusta, koska juna lähti Puotilasta ja sen takia sait sapiskaa, koska kännykkälippu tuli vasta parikymmentä sekuntia sen jälkeen. :? Itse ainakin olisin nostanut aiheesta valituksen.

Itse en ole vielä kertaakaan nähnyt smurffeja Helsingissä käydessäni. Viime käyntikerrallani kävi pieni sählinki tosin matkakortin kanssa: siitä oli rahat loppu, mutta yksi voimassa oleva lippu kuitenkin vielä. Menin Itiksen latausautomaatille, pistin kortin alustalle ja rahan koneeseen. Latausvaiheessa onnistuin tiputtamaan kortin alustaltaan ja lataus epäonnistui. Automaatti palautti rahan. Kokeilin ladata uudestaan, mutta automaatti valitti epäkuntoisesta kortista. Koska kyseessä oli lauantai-ilta, eivät HKL:n toimipisteet olleet avoinna. Päätimme tyttöystäväni kanssa palata keskustaan pummilla matkustaen. 
Keskustassa liikkuessamme kuitenkin tilasimme kännykkäliput ihan jo periaatteen vuoksi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kertaa vielä, jouduitko maksamaan sakon?


Jouduin maksamaan sakon. Ja tein myös valituksen.

Joo, niin... Ne sitä laitettansa painelivat ja laskeskeli siinä viestin saapumisaikaa. Mun mielestä pilkkuilua, mutta myös sääntöjen noudattamista.

----------


## ultrix

Pidän tuollaista kyllä aiheettomana sakotuksena, olihan sulla voimassaoleva lippu, sillä smurffit eivät voineet kai millään tietää oliko sinulla lippu jo Puotilassa laiturilla vai vasta metrojunassa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Pidän tuollaista kyllä aiheettomana sakotuksena, olihan sulla voimassaoleva lippu, sillä smurffit eivät voineet kai millään tietää oliko sinulla lippu jo Puotilassa laiturilla vai vasta metrojunassa.


Joo, mutta kun smurffit kysivät, oliko lippu justiinsa tilattu, niin vastasin rehellisesti, että heti kun metroon pääsin.

----------


## ultrix

Tuossa tapauksessa alan hieman ymmärtää jo sakotusta. Pidän silti vääränä tuollaista kuuliaisen kansalaisen sakotusta vääränä samalla kun sadat muut matkustavat tahalleen pummilla saamatta sakkoja.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tuossa tapauksessa alan hieman ymmärtää jo sakotusta. Pidän silti vääränä tuollaista kuuliaisen kansalaisen sakotusta vääränä samalla kun sadat muut matkustavat tahalleen pummilla saamatta sakkoja.


Elämä on...

----------


## Koala

> Pidän tuollaista kyllä aiheettomana sakotuksena, olihan sulla voimassaoleva lippu, sillä smurffit eivät voineet kai millään tietää oliko sinulla lippu jo Puotilassa laiturilla vai vasta metrojunassa.


Että lippu pitää olla ennen laiturialueelle astumista mutta sääntöä ei valvota? Ylinopeutta saa ajaa jos ei jää kiinni yms.

----------


## Tuomas Kyheröinen

Olisihan se tietenkin ollut eri asia, jos et olisi ollenkaan ostanut lippua, mielestäni tuollaiset metroon juoksemiset voisi katsoa sormien läpi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Niinhän ne ennen katsottiinkin...

----------


## Ollyboy

> En mene pummilla; ihan periaatteen vuoksi.


Tuo on myös minun elämänohjeeni: minun matkani = minun maksuvelvoitteeni. Kyselyn kolmannen vaihtoehdon rastittaminen on minulle yhtä luonnollista kuin hengittäminen.

----------


## Pekka

Itsekin olen sitä mieltä, että maksullisesta tuotteesta kuuluu maksaa siitä ilmoitettu hinta.

Mietin, että mahtaako pummilla ajelu olla siksi niin yleistä, kun ihmiset ajattelevat, että "sehän kulkee joka tapauksessa", maksoipa tai ei. Itse näkisin ihan mieluusti sellaisenkin systeemin, että liikenneväline ei vaan jatka pysäkiltä, jos on yksikin liputon asiakas. Eli luotaisiin sellaiset ehdottomat puitteet, että se ei kertakaikkiaan kulje jos ei makseta, ja kulkee vasta sitten kun on maksettu, taikka henkilö poistukoon kulkuvälineestä kiitos. Opettaisiko tämä ihmisiä maksamaan matkansa? Tällainen toimintamuoto vaatisi tietysti järjestelyjä, eikä esim. junan kohdalla onnistuisi mitenkään järkevästi, mutta ehkä ratikan, metron tai bussin kohdalla. Mainittu järjestelmä saattaisi toki herättää vastustustakin ehdottomuutensa takia, mutta noin ajatuksena...

----------


## kuukanko

> Itse näkisin ihan mieluusti sellaisenkin systeemin, että liikenneväline ei vaan jatka pysäkiltä, jos on yksikin liputon asiakas.


Noinhan se toimii bussissa. Edellytyksenä siis on, että kuljettaja tarkistaa kaikkien sisään tulevien matkaliput.

----------


## otto s

Kyllä minunkin täytyy tunnustaa!Tikkurilasta tullessa olen pari kertaa matkustanu t Tikkurila-Puistola välin pummilla,kun en ole silloin omistanut seutua matkakortilla.Mutta eipä ole koonarikaan ikinä ole tullut siinä välillä myymään lippuja.

----------


## retale

Äänestyksessähän ei ole sitä ainoaa kunnollista eli REHELLISEN asiakkaan vaihtoehtoa: "En koskaan"! Miksi ei? Maksuvelvoitteen suhteen rehellinen toiminta on aniharvoja erikoistapauksia lukuunottamatta aina tietoinen ja tarkoitushakuinen valinta. Matkarahaa saa tarvittaessa vaikka ventovierailta ihmisiltä, jos osaa selvittää pätevän syyn äkilliseen vähävaraisuuteen.

Kaikki syyt olla maksamatta riittävää rahaerää matkalipusta ovat tekosyitä!

----------


## Hartsa

En muistaakseni koskaan ole kulkenut joukkoliikenteellä ilman lippua. Henkilökohtaista bussikorttia olen kyllä lainannut kaverille kerran kun tiesin etten ehdi käyttää matkoja ennen kuin ne vanhenevat. Otin talouspaperia ja spriitä ja pyyhin nimeni kortista ja annoin kortin kaverille.




> En voi kuin ihmetellä tätä parkua pummilla matkustamisesta, jos asian hyväksi ei tehdä mitään.


Tarkastusmaksua on nostettu reilusti. Vuonna 2002 tarkastusmaksu oli 42 euroa ja vuodesta 2007 lähtien 80 euroa.

----------


## Puolimatala

Talvella 1998 olin 7-8 kesäsenä Paloheinässä pulkkamäessä itsekseni, ja lähdin siitä sitten linjan 66A letku Wiimalla kotia kohti. Minulle kuitenkin tuli jokin tarve piipahtaa Maunulan Teboililla ajatuksissani heitin sitten kerta tiketin roskikseen ja älysin tyhmyyteni vasta hypätessäni seuraavaan kotiin menevään 66A:n letkuun... Onneksi mukava naiskuski päästi mut sitten menemään himaan.  :Wink: 

Noihin aikoihin minulla oli muutenkin kova hinku tutustua kotikaupunkiin vaikka passit ja tiketit ei olisi aina olleetkaan kunnossa... Keväällä 1999 sain koulun kustantaman 30 päivän kuukausilipun ja sen jälkeen homma helpottui huomattavasti! 

Eilen hypätessäni linjan 1A ratikkaan Käpylänaukiolla leimasin kuukausilippuni ja eräs matkustaja tuntui tuota tapahtumaa kovasti ihmettelevän. Onhan se toki ihmeellistä jos ratikassa leimaa lipun, mutta linjalle 1/1A löytyy sen verran sympatiota että oli vaan pakko leimata ja kohentaa tilastoja! Ehkä tämänkin sai nyt jotenkin liitettyä pummittomuudella matkustamiseen  :Wink:

----------


## kemkim

> Eilen hypätessäni linjan 1A ratikkaan Käpylänaukiolla leimasin kuukausilippuni ja eräs matkustaja tuntui tuota tapahtumaa kovasti ihmettelevän. Onhan se toki ihmeellistä jos ratikassa leimaa lipun, mutta linjalle 1/1A löytyy sen verran sympatiota että oli vaan pakko leimata ja kohentaa tilastoja! Ehkä tämänkin sai nyt jotenkin liitettyä pummittomuudella matkustamiseen


Ratikoissahan matkustajamääriä seurataan myös ovien valokennojen avulla. Pummilla matkustajatkin lasketaan siis mukaan käyttäjiksi  :Smile:

----------


## Hartsa

> Onhan se toki ihmeellistä jos ratikassa leimaa lipun


Viimeksi kuljin ratikalla viime kesänä Kaivarin kesäkonserttiin ja takaisin. Huomasin että juuri kukaan ei näyttänyt korttia lukijalaitteelle. Itse ostin sekä meno- että paluumatkalle nollalipun matkakortilla. Varmasti useimmilla oli kuukausilippu tai kännykkälippu mutta lippua ei monikaan ostanut lukijalaitteelta eikä kuljettajalta. Raitiovaunut olivat tuolloin niin täynnä että kaikki eivät mahtuneet kyytiin. Liputta matkustaminen on varmaankin aika turvallista koska ei kai tarkastajat tarkasta sellaista vaunua jossa ei mahdu liikkumaan metriäkään vai kuinka?

Kuinka yleistä kortin näyttäminen lukijalle on tavallisena arkipäivänä? Tietääkö kukaan kuinka paljon tavallisena päivänä ratikassa on suunnilleen kuukausilipulla matkustavia, arvolipulla matkustavia, kännykkälipun käyttäjiä, kuljettajalta lipun ostavia ja pummeja?

----------


## antti

Siinä vuosi sitten Puolan Poznanissa hyppäsin raitiovaunun perävaunun kyytiin ja eihän siellä saanutkaan lippua mitenkään, vaunussa, sen enempää kuin pysäkilläkään ei ollut mitään lipunmyyntiautomaattia. Eikä mitään kioskiakaan pysäkin lähellä eli miten olisin saanut maksettua, onneksi ei sattunut tarkastajaa sakottamaan. Näin tässä tuli mentyä pummilla.

----------


## j-lu

Kyllä, melkein aina. Kyse on kannanotosta. Ei ilmaisen joukkoliikenteen puolesta, vaan tarkastajien vähyyttä, satojen metrien päähän havaittavissa olevaa virka-asua ja pummilla matkustamista vastaan. 

Jos tarkastajat olisivat siviilipukuisia, tai myös liikennevälineistä poistuvat matkustajat tarkastettaisiin, niin jokainen tarkastaja lisää tulouttaisi varmasti palkkansa ynnä muiden aiheuttamiensa kulujen verran kaupungille rahaa. Mutta koska näin ei ole, niin varsinkin spårasta on havaittavissa joukkopako aina, kun smurffeja näkyy pysäkillä.

Silloin kun osuu kohdalle, kaivan ajokortin valmiiksi, otan tarkastusmaksun vastaan, kiitän tarkastajaa ja toivotan hyvää päivän/illanjatkoa. Mikään ei ole vaivauttavampaa kuin selittelevä tai kiukutteleva pummi, varsinkin jos pummilla on puku päällä ja salkku kädessä tai hyväosaisuus paistaa muuten ulkoasusta -  usein paistaa ja se on säälittävyyden multihuipentuma. Matkan maksamisesta on säännöt ja jos haluaa välittyä tarkastusmaksulta, niin kortti pitää leimata, lippu pitää tilata kännykkään ajoissa. Se on yleensä ennen kuin havaitsee smurffit. 

Joskus, kun on kiire, en edes yritä pakoilla tarkastajia. Koska kuljen paljon spåralla Hakaniemen läpi (Hakaniemessä tarkastajia palloilee mielestäni useiten, liekö joku taukotupa siellä?), niin laskujeni mukaan tulee maksettua jotakuinkin saman verran tarkastusmaksuja, mitä kulkeminen maksaisi lippuina. Parhaimmillaan on tullut narahdettua kolme kertaa saman kuun aikana  :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

Kerran olen tainnut mennä IC:ssa pummilla. Se oli vaihtoyhteys asemaa-paria ennen toiseen junaan, johon minun piti vaihtaa. Lippua ei olisi ehtinyt enää ostaa, ja konduktöörit eivät vielä olleet alkaneet lipuntarkastusta. ASema taisi olla Tikkurila.  :Confused: 

Kerran nukuin (-krapulassa..?) tarkastuksen eli konduktöörin kierroksen aikana. Menin vaihtamaan rahanpulassa lipun rahoiksi eli lunastuttamaan sen. Yhteys oli muistaakseni Trampereelta Ouluun...  :Embarassed: 

YTV:n liikenteessä en juurikaan ole pummilla matkustanut. Niitä ei montaa kertaa löydy missään nimessä.

----------


## petteri

HKL:n lipuntarkastajat tekivät tammikuussa noin 190000 lipuntarkastusta (4092 tarkastusmaksua, 2,7 % pummeja). Lipuntarkastukset lienevät ainakin 90 prosenttisesti avorahastuksessa.

http://www.taloussanomat.fi/liikenne...e/20097017/139.

Avorahastuksessa tehtiin vuonna 2008 noin 110 miljoonaa matkaa. 

Riski joutua tarkistetuksi on noin 2 % ja tarkastusmaksu on 80 euroa, joten pummillamatkustamisen odotusarvo on noin -1,6 euroa matka. Kun kertalipun hinta on 2,2 euroa, pummi säästää vaihdottomalla matkalla keskimäärin 0,6 euroa.

----------


## ultrix

> Kerran olen tainnut mennä IC:ssa pummilla. Se oli vaihtoyhteys asemaa-paria ennen toiseen junaan, johon minun piti vaihtaa. Lippua ei olisi ehtinyt enää ostaa, ja konduktöörit eivät vielä olleet alkaneet lipuntarkastusta. ASema taisi olla Tikkurila.


Siis häh? Olisit ostanut erilliset liput saman matkan kahdelle eri nousulle? En ihan tajunnut tätä kuviota.

----------


## hylje

Kausilipulla taitaa silti päästä halvemmalla? Helsingissä sisällä ainakin, päivä taitaa olla kovimmillaan reilu 1.5e.

----------


## Samppa

> Kyllä, melkein aina. Kyse on kannanotosta. Ei ilmaisen joukkoliikenteen puolesta, vaan tarkastajien vähyyttä, satojen metrien päähän havaittavissa olevaa virka-asua ja pummilla matkustamista vastaan.


Eikös parempi periaate ja kannanotto hyvän (tai vielä paremman)joukkoliikenteen puolesta olisi se, että maksan vaikkei kiinnijäämisriskiä maksamattomuudesta juuri olisikaan? Vaikkapa esimerkkinä muille :Wink:

----------


## Eira

> Siinä vuosi sitten Puolan Poznanissa hyppäsin raitiovaunun perävaunun kyytiin ja eihän siellä saanutkaan lippua mitenkään, vaunussa, sen enempää kuin pysäkilläkään ei ollut mitään lipunmyyntiautomaattia. Eikä mitään kioskiakaan pysäkin lähellä eli miten olisin saanut maksettua, onneksi ei sattunut tarkastajaa sakottamaan. Näin tässä tuli mentyä pummilla.


Poznanissa on perävaunun ovien vieressä kyltit, joissa kehoitetaan kertamatkustajia käyttämään moottorivaunua ja ostamaan lippu kuljettajalta.

Saksan kaupunkien perävaunuissa taas on kyltit: "Barzahler bitte den Triebwagen benutzen."

----------


## vristo

> Kyllä, melkein aina. Kyse on kannanotosta. Ei ilmaisen joukkoliikenteen puolesta, vaan tarkastajien vähyyttä, satojen metrien päähän havaittavissa olevaa virka-asua ja pummilla matkustamista vastaan.


Varastat kaupastakin poliisivirkojen lisäämiseksi? 
En voi hyväksyä toimintaasi; joukkoliikenteen järjestämisestä sekä tuottamisesta on kustannuksia ja ne on katettava joillain keinoin. Ilmaista joukkoliikennettä ei olekaan.

----------


## j-lu

> Varastat kaupastakin poliisivirkojen lisäämiseksi? 
> En voi hyväksyä toimintaasi; joukkoliikenteen järjestämisestä sekä tuottamisesta on kustannuksia ja ne on katettava joillain keinoin. Ilmaista joukkoliikennettä ei olekaan.


Logiikkasi ontuu. HKL:n tapauksessa on (lähes) yhdentekevää, maksaako asiakas matkansa tarkastusmaksuina vai lippuina, jos vain lopullinen summa on sama. Kauppiaan tapauksessa asia ei ole yhdentekevä, koska hän ei saa varkaan kiinnijäämistapauksessa hyvitystä niistä kerroista jolloin varas ei ole jäänyt kiinni - sakkomaksu menee yhteiskunnalle.

Voi tietysti viisastella, että jos kaikki maksaisivat lippunsa, niin tarkastajia ei tarvittaisi ja kaupunki (tai sen liikelaitos) säästäisi, voitaisiin tuottaa parempaa palvelua jne.

Poliisien määrää pitäisi muuten myös lisätä, koska järjestysvalta on suurelta osin siirtynyt ja tulee jatkossa siirtymään yhä enemmän yksityisille vartiointiliikkeille. Valvottavien kansalaisten kannalta kehitys on epäedullista, koska yksityisiä vartiointiliikkeitä on vaikeampi valvoa ja (järjestysvallan) väärinkäytösten mahdollisuus kasvaa. Mutta se ei taida kuulua tähän.

----------


## kouvo

> Kyllä, melkein aina. Kyse on kannanotosta. Ei ilmaisen joukkoliikenteen puolesta, vaan tarkastajien vähyyttä, satojen metrien päähän havaittavissa olevaa virka-asua ja pummilla matkustamista vastaan.


Onkos näitä kukaan koskaan laskeskellut, että kuinka paljon smurffeja tarvittaisiin jotta joukkoliikenteen tulot suhteessa tarkastusten kustannuksiin olisivat optimaalisia? Vai mennäänkö tässäkin asiassa puhtaasti mututuntumalla ja sillä periaatteella että näin ne asiat on hyväksi havaitulla kaavalla hoidettu jo hevosratikka-aikana, mitä niitä nyt jatkuvasti muuttelemaan?




> Jos tarkastajat olisivat siviilipukuisia, tai myös liikennevälineistä poistuvat matkustajat tarkastettaisiin, niin jokainen tarkastaja lisää tulouttaisi varmasti palkkansa ynnä muiden aiheuttamiensa kulujen verran kaupungille rahaa. Mutta koska näin ei ole, niin varsinkin spårasta on havaittavissa joukkopako aina, kun smurffeja näkyy pysäkillä.


Onko nämä virkapuvut jotenkin lakisääteisiä? Jos ei, niin eihän näissä smurffipartioissa ole mitään järkeä.

----------


## Kaid

> Onko nämä virkapuvut jotenkin lakisääteisiä? Jos ei, niin eihän näissä smurffipartioissa ole mitään järkeä.


Helsingissä harrastettiin jokunen vuosi sitten (tarkemmin ajatellen taisi olla vanhalla kunnon 90-luvulla) siviiliasuisia tarkastajia muutamaan otteeseen. Tai siis ainakin niitä kovasti mainostettiin, en kyllä koskaan oikeassa elämässä näitä nähnyt. Tietävämmät osannevat sanoa tarvittiinko tähän joku erityislupa tms? Joka tapauksessa mahdollista siviiliasuisten tarkastajien käytön pitäisi olla.

----------


## karihoo

> Joka tapauksessa mahdollista siviiliasuisten tarkastajien käytön pitäisi olla.


Onhan noita näkynyt tänäkin vuonna.

Silti jätän ottamatta osaa äänestykseen koska siitä puuttuu se tietty vaihtoehto.

----------


## Hartsa

> Onko nämä virkapuvut jotenkin lakisääteisiä? Jos ei, niin eihän näissä smurffipartioissa ole mitään järkeä.


Siviiliasuissa tarkastuksia ei tehdä väkivaltariskin vuoksi. Ainakin tässä linkissä sivulla 9 sanotaan että siviiliasuisista tarkastuksista luovuttiin vuonna 1998.

----------


## 339-DF

Kyllä niitä tehdään taas siviiliasussakin.

----------


## ess

> Siviiliasuissa tarkastuksia ei tehdä väkivaltariskin vuoksi. Ainakin tässä linkissä sivulla 9 sanotaan että siviiliasuisista tarkastuksista luovuttiin vuonna 1998.


Noh, tuohon on onneksi löydetty ratkaisu.

----------


## j-lu

->Siviiliasuisia tarkastuksia tehtiin havaintojeni mukaan ainakin viime joulukuussa. Vartija mukana, mutta niinhän noita näkee monesti smurffiryhmänkin mukana.

Tämän viestin mukaan raitiovaunuilla liputta matkustavien määrä kolminkertaistuu, kun myös vaunuista pois jäävien lippu tarkastetaan. Jos luku pitää likimainkaan paikkaansa, niin nykyinen tarkastustoiminta on (raitiovaunujen osalta) kaikessa tehottomuudessaan lähes yhdentekevää. Kiinni jäävät lähinnä spurgut, joilla ei ole aikomustakaan maksaa tarkastusmaksua.

----------


## QS6

> Kyllä, melkein aina. Kyse on kannanotosta. Ei ilmaisen joukkoliikenteen puolesta, vaan tarkastajien vähyyttä, satojen metrien päähän havaittavissa olevaa virka-asua ja pummilla matkustamista vastaan.


Kuljet pummilla ottaaksesi kantaa pummilla matkustamista vastaan? Avaisitko mulle vähän tuota ajatuskokonaisuutta, ihan rehellisesti sanottuna en oikein pysy kärryillä. Eikö parempi tapa ottaa kantaa pummilla kulkemista vastaan olisi ostaa lippu?

----------


## j-lu

> Kuljet pummilla ottaaksesi kantaa pummilla matkustamista vastaan? Avaisitko mulle vähän tuota ajatuskokonaisuutta, ihan rehellisesti sanottuna en oikein pysy kärryillä. Eikö parempi tapa ottaa kantaa pummilla kulkemista vastaan olisi ostaa lippu?


En nyt jaksa sen kummemmin väännellä rautalankaa, mutta vinkkinä kerrottakoon, että tulkintaa tehdessä kannattaa yleensä ottaa huomioon kaikki sanottu, ei vain itse mielivaltaisesti yhdisteltyjä tekstinpätkiä. Tässä tapauksessa ymmärtämistä auttanee, että luet lainaamasi kohdan viimeisen virkkeen viimeistä lausetta edeltävät lauseet. Ne joissa on tarkastajista.

Ja lopuksi kannattaa vielä miettiä, että lukeeko siinä niin kuin on kirjoitettu. Voisiko pateettinen ja julistuksenomainen sävy viittata siihen, että kirjoittaja yrittänyt vähän hassutella?

----------


## QS6

> Tässä tapauksessa ymmärtämistä auttanee, että luet lainaamasi kohdan viimeisen virkkeen viimeistä lausetta edeltävät lauseet. Ne joissa on tarkastajista.
> Ja lopuksi kannattaa vielä miettiä, että lukeeko siinä niin kuin on kirjoitettu. Voisiko pateettinen ja julistuksenomainen sävy viittata siihen, että kirjoittaja yrittänyt vähän hassutella?


Lieneekö ironiadetektorini väärällä taajudella? Harmillista, koska takuu on mennyt umpeen jo ajat sitten.

Oli miten oli, olen sitä mieltä, että paras tapa ottaa kantaa joukkoliikenteen ja sitä kautta myös lipuntarkastustoiminnan rahoituksen puolesta on ostaa lippu. Tekstistäsi en löytänyt perustelua sille, miten juuri sinun liputta matkustamisesi kohentaisi tarkastustoimintaa. Kanssaihmisten pummaamisen kommentointia löysin toisaalta sitäkin enemmän - kaipa hekin ovat siellä sporassa kantaa ottamassa.

----------


## j-lu

> Tekstistäsi en löytänyt perustelua sille, miten juuri sinun liputta matkustamisesi kohentaisi tarkastustoimintaa.


Kaikkia asioita ei voi/muista/osaa viesteihin sisällyttää. Tällä kertaa julkilausumattomiin perusteluihin kuului liiketoiminnan logiikka. Mitä tuottoisampaa tarkastustoiminta on, sitä todennäköisempää on tarkastajien määrän lisääminen.

----------


## antti

> Poznanissa on perävaunun ovien vieressä kyltit, joissa kehoitetaan kertamatkustajia käyttämään moottorivaunua ja ostamaan lippu kuljettajalta.


Niin millä kielellä nämä ohjeet ovat, kun puolan taito on ihan olematonta?

----------


## HKL 85

Teneriffan raitioteillä tarkastusmaksu on 40-400

----------


## ess

> Teneriffan raitioteillä tarkastusmaksu on 40-400


Pärstäkertoimen mukaan?

----------


## Hartsa

> Kyllä, melkein aina. Kyse on kannanotosta. Ei ilmaisen joukkoliikenteen puolesta, vaan tarkastajien vähyyttä, satojen metrien päähän havaittavissa olevaa virka-asua ja pummilla matkustamista vastaan.


Minä ajattelin ottaa kantaa ajamalla katsastamattomalla autolla. Katsastushinnat eivät laske jos ihmiset kiltisti suostuvat sen maksamaan.

----------


## karihoo

> Minä ajattelin ottaa kantaa ajamalla katsastamattomalla autolla. Katsastushinnat eivät laske jos ihmiset kiltisti suostuvat sen maksamaan.


Nykyisillä poliisin valvontavälineillä tuosta jää varsin helposti kiinni ja ainakaan toistaiseksi systeemi ei palkitse tuollaisesta aloitteellisuudesta kuin lisäkuluilla...

----------


## Hartsa

Mitä tarkastajat tekisivät tilanteessa, jossa useampi perheenjäsen matkustaa ilman lippua? Esimerkiksi nelihenkinen perhe ei kulje joukkoliikenteellä juuri koskaan ja on siksi unohtanut leimata junaliput tai erehtynyt menemään ei-lipunmyyntivaunuun ilman lippua. Kirjoittavatko tarkastajat kaikille perheenjäsenille tarkastusmaksut?

----------

